# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Esclusas >  La esclusa más alta de Europa

## Jonasino

Está situada en Portugal, en la Presa de Carrapatelo del rio Duero.



La presa de Carrapatelo está situada en el Duero portugués en el límite entre Porto y Viseu en la localidad de Marco de Canaveses. Se trata de una presa de gravedad puesta en funcionamiento en 1972 y tiene una altura de 57 m. siendo destinada principalmente a producir electricidad.
Una de las características más curiosas de esta presa es contar con la esclusa para navegación más alta de Europa, salvando un desnivel de 36m. El máximo tamaño de barcos que cabe en la esclusa es 83m. de eslora.
Es utilizada para tráfico local y por los barcos que realizan cruceros turísticos por el Duero, siendo su paso una de las principales atracciones de los mismos.





Fuente: Diversas

----------

F. Lázaro (19-abr-2015),Los terrines (19-abr-2015),REEGE (26-abr-2015)

----------

